# Tell me about Chandler



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Chandler is potentially not 100% GSD, but I would love it if I could get an idea of where he falls in the standard and if anyone sees any potential hip/elbow issues down the line.

Here is a few pics. I am working on getting him into a stack but he is not having it...

As always, thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

not 100% for sure but it's hard to say what he's mixed with (unless you have an idea? based on saying possibly)... looking at his tight coat and tail - dobie, maybe pit or boxer, possibly lab or rottie but I'm suspecting he's a bit overweight rather than having a body type of the two latter breeds. he also does not have the rear angulation to get into the type of stack you're desiring. nothing can be said about hips or elbows from a photo, but I'd definitely shed at least 10lbs off of him - for overall health and especially if you suspect ortho issues.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Oh, I should mention that he came to us at 88lbs and at the vet (a few weeks ago) he was 79. Hth

Weight loss is a high priority. I was thinking 70-75lbs would be appropriate.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

yeah, he's a handsome dog for sure (which makes me think dobie ever more, I love them) but until he drops some more weight and a better camera angle, I don't think people can provide you much by way of a critiquing him.

nice job so far on the weight loss! did the vet give you a target weight?


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Fodder said:


> yeah, he's a handsome dog for sure (which makes me think dobie ever more, I love them) but until he drops some more weight and a better camera angle, I don't think people can provide you much by way of a critiquing him.
> 
> nice job so far on the weight loss! did the vet give you a target weight?


We didn't get an official target. I think we said mid to low 70's and he agreed. The rescue said gsd/dobie and with all the extra weight I thought rottweiler seemed more likely but now that he's getting in shape I can see the dobe.

Here's a pic of him facing the camera.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The upright ears remove Dobe and most of the other breeds out of the picture. He is quite overweight. Good that you are leaning him down. MAYBE Mal or Dutch Shepherd.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

lhczth said:


> The upright ears remove Dobe and most of the other breeds out of the picture. He is quite overweight. Good that you are leaning him down. MAYBE Mal or Dutch Shepherd.


That's funny, I never thought about the other shepherds! What makes you say that the ears take Doberman out of the running? Is there something genetic that prevents dobe/gsd mixes from inheriting the upright ears?


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

in most cases a dog with drop ears and a dog with erect ears will produce a dog with ears in between.... this all depends as a Bassett hounds ears differ from a doberman and differ from a lab. that said, dobermans ears are quite thin (which is why they have the ability to stand when cut and posted) and some of them have a bit of lift naturally (photo attached).... a doberman with lift and a shepherd with small-avg ears can indeed produce a dog with erect ears - I've seen mixes with known parentage that have produced such a dog (granted I imagine there were mixed results within the ears of the whole litter). I should also point out that a gsd x dobe bred to a gsd would increase the chances of erect ears too.

to me, there's nothing about your dog that says dutchie or malinois.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks like a beuceron, but as they aren't that common, something mixed with shepherd is probably more likely.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

really, his ears (albeit erect and not cropped), face and coat look beauceron to you??


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

not like a beauceron (see them often as we have a breeder/trainer friend with them) http://www.beauceron.ca/index1.html
, far too square --- the head shot
reminds me of an English bull terrier almost - very terrier body type - straight shoulder , straight rear, short coat, tail carriage , coat , and wide chest .


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yeah, if I had to guess, I would say Beuceron/Shepherd mixture. But as I do not know any of the dogs personally, I will defer to Carmen.

Whatever it is, it cannot be smaller than a GSD.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Thanks for all the interesting information. Carmen, I see what you mean about the terrier features and given how common they are it's quite possible. Chandler was found wandering the streets of N Carolina, probably more terriers than Beaucerons. Maybe one day ill do one of those mixed breed DNA tests, I've heard they affect super accurate but it would be interesting.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Update: Chandler is 75lbs. I think a bit more would be good.

http://i772.photobucket.com/albums/yy6/kdbattista1/Mobile Uploads/IMAG00346_zpsqpqg3nkx.jpg


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

carmspack said:


> not like a beauceron (see them often as we have a breeder/trainer friend with them) Page Title
> , far too square --- the head shot
> reminds me of an English bull terrier almost - very terrier body type - straight shoulder , straight rear, short coat, tail carriage , coat , and wide chest .


Looks Pit Terrier mix to me.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

That's what I ended up going with. We hired private trainers to come out and work on some things with him and one of the first things they mentioned was his hind legs looking pitty. And if you cover the ears and look just at his head you can see it.

I try not to advertise it though. He's so sweet and smart, I'd hate for someone to jump to conclusions.


----------



## NormanF (Apr 14, 2013)

Dotbat215 said:


> Thanks for all the interesting information. Carmen, I see what you mean about the terrier features and given how common they are it's quite possible. Chandler was found wandering the streets of N Carolina, probably more terriers than Beaucerons. Maybe one day ill do one of those mixed breed DNA tests, I've heard they affect super accurate but it would be interesting.


My guess would be GSD mix. Chandler looks like a bicolor GSD and the head angle and upright ears look spot on but the tail doesn't seem to curl at the hock the way it does on a purebred GSD. I'm guessing GSD/Dutch Shepherd but the GSD seems predominant.


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

NormanF said:


> My guess would be GSD mix. Chandler looks like a bicolor GSD and the head angle and upright ears look spot on but the tail doesn't seem to curl at the hock the way it does on a purebred GSD. I'm guessing GSD/Dutch Shepherd but the GSD seems predominant.


Yes, he's definitely got GSD in him. I'm not sure about having Dutch shep. He's very barrel chested. I don't think I've ever seen a Dutch in person, so I don't know if they're built like that. Even as he loses his extra weight, he still has a dense build. The word "tank" gets used alot. &#55357;&#56842;


----------

